# Ideas for fake barrels... decoration only



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not even going to consider becoming a cooper... I've researched a bit online and of course this forum and know I don't have the time or resources to get into it (very cool stuff though). But.. my wife was asking about making some fake barrels to be stored on these massive plant shelves in our kitchen for a wine cellar look. I found a place to buy barrels and figured I'd cut them in half, but at $180 a pop and considering I'd need 4-5, I'm looking for some alternatives. 

How hard would it be to make non-functional barrels? Maybe just some creative use of plywood and metal banding?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Maybe just glue thins to a cardboard barrel shape. You can make a barrel shape easy enough by cutting a couple/few long but narrow "V"s about 2/3 the way up the height, and 2/3 the way down from the top and tape the edges together after you make them meet. The length, width, number of, and spacing of the vee shapes will determine the oblateness of the shape. Guess you'd have to experiment with that but bet it wouldn't take much to get the shape.

Then, just resaw some 1/8" or less thins and glue them to the cardboard. That's all I can come up with. I know that Cracker Barrel restaurants used to use barrels to collect the rainwater from their downspouts. If you happen to find yourself in front of a Cracker Barrel around 3am . . . . . :whistling2: 

Not making any suggestions, just sayin' . . . . . .











.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v190-2865/ea_-_glue_joints


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

lol Tex...

Thx stream, those bits are really neat.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

They also make a rounded one so you can do any angle. I couldn't find a pic, though.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Small, 1/2" thick plywood circles for the top and bottom. A slightly larger diameter plywood circle for the middle. You can resaw shelving or knotty pine to 1/8" X 2" wide strips and secure them to the plywood circles with glue and some finishing nails. The bands could be fabricated from any thin material. Even old leather belts or cut strips of aluminum painted flat black. I hope this is painting a picture in your head, because I don't think that I'm explaining it very well. If you need more explanation, let me know. I'll draw a diagram and post it.
Ken


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep I gotcha... I think I'm most nervous about getting the angles right for the slats. I don't know that parallelograms would look right.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

If they are not functional, I'm thinking that the angles wouldn't matter. They could all be cut at 90 degrees. After all, the wood is only 1/8" thick. I would only bother with the angles if it was functional.
Ken


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

no, not those angles, talking about the tapering in the slats where they get wider in the middle


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Probably a computer prog somewhere for barrel makers that gives the dimensions for various sizes of barrel.
google away.
johnep


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, those angles.  Hmmmmm, never thought of that. I'll have to give this some more thought.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Make two identical tapered buckets and glue the two open ends together.
Tom


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Here’s my idea for determining the shape of each stave. Treat this as if you’re making a whole barrel, even though you’ll only be making a half. First you must decide on several things.

1) What is the diameter of the Top (and Bottom) of the barrel?
2) What is the diameter of the Middle of the barrel?
3) How many Staves do you want to make the whole barrel from?

I’ll give you an example:

Top Diameter = 20” = *DSC*
Middle Diameter = 24” = *DLC*
Number of Staves = 18
Note: Anything in [ ] are for description only; ( ) are reserved for calculations.

Now calculate the top edge width [Small Cord Length, *CLS*] by using two calculations:

1) 360 [degrees in a circle]/SN[Number of Staves] = *Theta* [Angle Circle is cut up into]
360/18 = 20 degrees

2)* CLS* = 2*(*DSC*/2)*sin(*Theta*/2) = Width of Board at Top and Bottom

*CLS* = 2*(20/2)*sin(20 deg/2) = 2*10*sin(10) = 20*0.174 = 3.48” *3-1/2*”

Now you have to repeat the process for the Larger circle at the middle of the barrel.

*CLL *[Large Cord Length]:

1) 360/18 = 20 degrees [Same for both Circles]

2) *CLL* = 2*(*DLC*/2)*sin(*Theta*/2) = Width of Board at Middle

*CLL* = 2*(24/2)*sin(20 deg/2) = 2*12*sin(10) = 24*0.174 = 4.176” *4-1/4*”

Now for the layout of the Boards (Staves):
You probably don’t need help here, but I’m including it because I’m anal.

Determine how Tall you what to make the barrels, lets say 36”
Since the staves will be curved inward, you loose a little on the actual height of the barrel. You’ll have to play with that. I didn’t calculate for curvature.

Take a sheet 36” tall and mark off at every *4-1/4*” in the middle of the sheet. [18” up from the bottom]. That’s your maximum width of each stave. Draw a center line bisecting each slat into halves [2-1/8”] wide. Put a mark 1-3/4” on either side of the center line at the top and the bottom of each slat.
Make a smooth arc by bending a piece of thin board and hitting the marks at the Top, Middle, and Bottom. Trace along this curve. Cut the first curved edge with a saber saw or the like. Take a thin scrap and transfer this arc onto it. Cut out the arc on the scrap to give you a template. Line up the template on each slate and mark the curve. Cut out 18 staves. They should be *3-1/2*” wide at the Top and Bottom and *4-1/4*” wide in the middle. The curvature should follow the template on both sides. Now simply nail to circles [two, Top and Bottom, of 20” diameter minus 2 times the thickness of the staves] of ½” or ¾” plywood at the Top and Bottom, and another circle [24” minus 2 times the thickness of the staves] at the middle. Start at the Bottom, then the middle while bending the slat, and then finish at the top.

Hope I’ve made it clear for you.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to make them deeper than a half barrel given the plant shelf opening. 

Kenbo, I found some measurements online of typical oak wine barrels... 23" head, 27" bilge, 32" high. So yeah I agree with the 1/2 ply heads. I'm not sure about resawing yet.. so I might have to go with 1/4" ply for the sides. 

So if my calcs are correct (slight rounding) I could do 35 slats starting at 2" and expanding to 2.38" in the middle. These are ouside measurements to I would taper them slightly. 

Metal strapping, aging, and maybe even a little woodburning would probably be simple and fun. What's the best way to make that large of a ply circle- jigsaw? How about tapered slats - table saw with a taper jig? Then angle the edges with a router? This is gonna be a lot of cutting.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

wow djg, thanks for the info - looks like we were posting at the same time. I'll go back and compare to your method and see how close we are.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Timing is everything. And I'm usually a day late:laughing:. I tend to get involved, not knowing your specifics. But I think you've got the right idea already.

You'll have to play with it a little to get the look you like. Something tells me that the barrels are going to be a little puckered outward at the seams above and below the mid point. You'll just have to lessen the curvature at these points on your template. I think it's due to the fact I'm thinking in two dimensions and not taking into consideration the curvature. But just check it out and let me know whether or not a correction was necessary.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Just found a guy here that sells used wine barrels for $125 delivered... hah, might just go that route. I would still be interested in trying this though.. maybe make some smaller versions for planters or something... salt and pepper shakers?


----------



## AZnewB (Jul 6, 2015)

I know this is an old post but just in case you are still wanting to complete this project let me and I can show/tell how I completed this ..


----------



## COBOB (May 23, 2012)

I don't know if anyone is coming back to this old thread but I would love to learn how you did that.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## AZnewB (Jul 6, 2015)

I will post a link to the video I made on how to do it.. I am a "NewB" so go light on my mistakes please.. and Id love to hear any helpful tips! Thank you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3aMCEkyWH8


----------

